# General deer monroe



## Ruttinbuck (May 24, 2016)

Anybody hunt the monroe general season deer. We drew tags this year not sure what to expect hopfully no crowds. Hopefully we can stay away from roads and find some deer. If anybody has any suggestions or pics of the area would be well appriteated. Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are roads all over the place up there and it will be crowded. If you want to get away from the roads then you are going to have to hike off of the east or west side of the mountain into the deeper canyons.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

There are roads all over that mountain so you'll be hard pressed to get too far away. Also, there will be lots of hunters because it's a general season hunt. You'll find a lot less people if you can hunt mid week. We always access the mountain from the Koosharem side. I haven't been down there in a couple years, but the success rates have been phenomenal. Expect to see lots of younger bucks and work hard for the older ones. First place I'd start is google earth to find some areas of interest, and then I'd head down and get a feel for the country.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Ruttinbuck said:


> Anybody hunt the monroe general season deer. We drew tags this year not sure what to expect hopfully no crowds. Hopefully we can stay away from roads and find some deer. If anybody has any suggestions or pics of the area would be well appriteated. Thanks


You won't be able to stay away from roads, Monroe is covered in them. It is however covered in deer as well. You'll see deer, but you'll see plenty of people too. It's a general season hunt, be careful and if you need any help as it gets closer, PM me and I'll be willing to point you in a few directions. It doesn't hold giant bucks, but if you look you'll find medium 3 or 4 point bucks that make a good GS Buck that will be good eating.


----------



## Ruttinbuck (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I have been looking on google earth for a couple months looks like some good ground. I like the west side looks more rugged. But also looks like a good burn went through a few years back on the east side which also looks good so I'm thinking a trip over and some boots to ground.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Get yourself an archery spike tag and shoot one of those while you're down there......place is over-infested with bull elk.----SS


----------



## Ruttinbuck (May 24, 2016)

I think I will have to get there a few days early to look the ground over since I'm about 18 hour drive away. Happy to here lots of deer and looking forward to filming some bulls also. Is a 160 - 170 buck realistic in this unit or is it more of a nursery.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Ruttinbuck said:


> Anybody hunt the monroe general season deer. We drew tags this year not sure what to expect hopfully no crowds. Hopefully we can stay away from roads and find some deer. If anybody has any suggestions or pics of the area would be well appriteated. Thanks


I live in Monroe and occasionally hunt the general season with my wife. We always seem to find some decent 3-4 points off Poverty flat just outside of town. There are lots of deer in this low area during the rifle hunt. Also, if you head up above the Glenwood fish hatchery and hunt that area there will be lots of deer and lots of people. To get away from people, use Google and locate some canyons or draws away from roads or ATV trails...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The deer will be migrating off of the top of the mountain during the general season. I have sat in a meadow just before dark and watched over 200 deer come out to feed, the next night there is nothing to be found. That is where hunting lower would be best. 

There is always the occasional big buck that will show up in any unit and the Monroe unit is no different.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ruttinbuck said:


> I think I will have to get there a few days early to look the ground over since I'm about 18 hour drive away. Happy to here lots of deer and looking forward to filming some bulls also. Is a 160 - 170 buck realistic in this unit or is it more of a nursery.


There isn't a 160-170 class buck behind every tree or anything, but every other tree for sure.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Ruttinbuck said:


> I think I will have to get there a few days early to look the ground over since I'm about 18 hour drive away. Happy to here lots of deer and looking forward to filming some bulls also. Is a 160 - 170 buck realistic in this unit or is it more of a nursery.


160 to 170 might be a little high of an expectation. If you see a 150 buck I wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^

When I was hunting the Monroe for deer if I even seen a 4 pt he would of got shot at. But the only 4 pts that I ever saw were usually a few days before the season opened and during the season I would see lots of 2's, and 3's. 

Now the last year of the spike elk hunt down there I did see 2 nice 4 pt bucks but they were headed towards Kingston.


----------

